# 2 male Golden pups at the SPCA in Pasadena...



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

They are absolutely darling....


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow, are they cute! I can't believe they are still there-I would think they would have been snatched up right away!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Tahnee GR said:


> Wow, are they cute! I can't believe they are still there-I would think they would have been snatched up right away!


I was thinking the same thing. But they only came in on the 31st and if they were strays and not owner turn-ins there's a holding time. So maybe they're not even up for adoption yet. The shelter is closed today or I'd call to find out more info. I might email them and if I do and I get an answer from them, I'll post what I find out. 

It's a five+ hour drive for me...I'm tempted, though.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

kwhit said:


> I was thinking the same thing. But they only came in on the 31st and if they were strays and not owner turn-ins there's a holding time. So maybe they're not even up for adoption yet. The shelter is closed today or I'd call to find out more info. I might email them and if I do and I get an answer from them, I'll post what I find out.
> 
> It's a five+ hour drive for me...I'm tempted, though.


I don't blame you-they are really cute! Can't imagine them being owner surrenders but who knows? Apparently a litter of 13 was turned into a shelter over the holidays. The pups were supposed to be timed for Christmas gift giving :doh: but Mother Nature had other ideas.

If they are lost, I sure hope their owner finds them there!


----------



## DogOwner (Jul 30, 2015)

The Shelter is closed on Mondays. I'll call tomorrow. Usually a Golden Retriever pup has people waiting.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh my they're cute! Really hope they land in the right homes.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They are adorable.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

My gosh they are cute! I'll take two please!


----------



## DogOwner (Jul 30, 2015)

They will be available on Wednesday and they have full waiting lists. I didn't even have to give the Dog ID numbers as I asked about the 2 golden retrievers and the customer service representative gave me the update.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Not surprised at all that there's a long wait list of people wanting to adopt them, hope they find great homes. 

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Driggsy (Jun 12, 2014)

Hope they have great homes!

makes me mad, though, to hear of an entire litter dumped because they missed their Christmas deadline....


----------

